# Great Pyrenees / dog lover



## Madi92 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi I HAVE AN INSTAGRAM FOR MY GREAT PYRENEES @ finley_the_greatpyrenees. , SO IF YOU LOVE Great Pyrenees OR JUST LOVE DOG PLEASE FOLLOW I REALLY WANT ALOT OF FOLLOWERS AND HOPE TO SOME DAY BE FEATURED, AS SO TELL FRIENDS TOO. AS WELL I HAVE ONE FOR MY BETTA CHANDLER @ chandler_the_betta. SO IF YOU LOVE BETTAS THEN PLEASE FOLLOW I WOULD ALSO LIKE O HAVE ALOT OF FOLLOWERS AND HOPE TO BE FEATURED TOO, AND IF YOU HAVE AND FREINDS WHO LOVE BETTAS BE FREE TO TELL THAM AND FOLLOW ME, PLEASE HELP ME REACH ME GOAL AND TELL EVERYONE YOU KNOW!!!!:roll:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

....can you not caps lock? It doesn't really look nice. And posting so much could be considered spam, that's all.


----------

